# Segmenting Tip



## studioseven (Nov 28, 2020)

I viewed the tip this morning on cutting perfect splines and it reminded me of this video.  The first time I saw it I thought it was perfect for segmenting.  let me know what you think.

Make Perfect Blade-Width Shims WITHOUT Measuring! / How To Make Splines On The Table Saw - YouTube


Seven


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes! I've been doing (learning) segmented bowls lately and that'll be perfect when I need to make spacers that often go between the segments. 
Thanks!


----------



## Dieseldoc (Nov 28, 2020)

I use his process and works well . Works excellent for splines on furniture work .However for pens most tb saw blades are to thick For my work.


----------



## Bryguy (Nov 29, 2020)

Very useful. Thanks for the link!


----------



## egnald (Nov 29, 2020)

I never cease to be amazed by the ingenuity that comes from woodworkers, especially when using empirical methods instead of precise measurements.  Than you for sharing! - Dave


----------



## magpens (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for posting !!

Worthwhile to watch this even if you don't have immediate need for this technique.
The concept may be transferable or inspiring for other things you have to do.


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 29, 2020)

brilliant , thanks for the tip off about this utube video.


----------

